# Major DNS issue - Mac Forums no help



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

The various Mac Forums I've tried have attempted to help (can post their solutions if needed), but none worked. My issue has to deal with DNS settings, I think.

The problem:

- Security Certificates: Pop up daily for Facebook mostly, but also Twitter. I will click Continue, which takes me to...
- 404 Error/Page Not Found Error: After the Certificate error mentioned above, this happens. Mostly to YouTube. It will stay like this for a few hours. I've cleared cache, rebooted, etc. etc. Nothing works.
- Images turn into little blue boxes with a question mark in them. **When this happens, it's an indication that a Certificate box will pop up out of the blue.
- Google.com (right now): *Invalid URL

The requested URL "/", is invalid.
Reference #9.df260e6b.1336506889.420cf4f*

So what can I do? It happens on both my Macbook Pro and iMac - both connected wirelessly to a Linksys router/cable modem.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe use /Application/Utilities/Keychain Access and remove any certificates for those web sites which are a problem.

You might want to use /Applications/Utilities/Terminal to do the following:

```
scutil --dns
```
Make sure your DNS server is right.


```
dscacheutil -flushcache
```
To clear out old and possibly modified DNS entries.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks. Will this help even if it happens in all browsers - Safari, Chrome and Firefox?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

In terminal, do I just type in "scutil --dns" and hit Enter?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

WarmCurb said:


> Thanks. Will this help even if it happens in all browsers - Safari, Chrome and Firefox?


Yes.



WarmCurb said:


> In terminal, do I just type in "scutil --dns" and hit Enter?


Yes.


----------

